# Introducing Kit-Kat and Crunchie



## ktkat (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello, I signed up to ask some questions about my kitties but I couldn't pass up the chance to share some photo's of them. They are 8 months old now and alot bigger!

My little kitties at 8 weeks old -









Crunchie posing for a photo -









Kit-Kat getting comfy -









Somewhere they aren't suppose to be, 5 months old -









Kit-Kat climbing the trees -


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

aawwww, they're gorgeous. i love crunchie's nose!!! i bet they get up to all sorts of mischief


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

*BEAUTIFUL* babies!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1: beutiful tuxedo baby paws purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great pics.Gorgeous kittens:thumbup:And a big Welcome to the forum Buffie& Meeko


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

love their names:thumbup: pretty cats as well


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Aww they are just so beautiful! I love Crunchies' face in the posing photo 
My kitten William is 8 and a half weeks old and looks tiny compared to them in the first photos  And here I was thinking he was getting big!! 
Welcome to the forum!!:thumbup:
Sparkles


----------



## ktkat (Oct 14, 2010)

They do get up to alot of mischief, but I wouldn't have them any other way. Crunchie is really big now and Kit-Kat is still quite little.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

They don't match your curtains...I think you should send them to live with ME!


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

Kit-Kat & Crunchie are Gawjussssss! SUPER CUTE!!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Very lush kitties, love crunchies facial markings :001_tt1:

They names are so funny! I love  x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful Tuxedo kitties :001_tt1: I love their names too :thumbup: They look a mischievous pair :lol:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what beauties,
michelle xx


----------

